# 2016 Litchfield GTR Sprint Series Round 1 - Pembrey - 2nd April 2016



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

* ROUND 1: PEMBREY * 

The opening round of the 2016 Sprint Series calendar gets underway on Saturday 2nd April at Pembrey race circuit, and will be first of six rounds which will see the EVOs, Imprezas and GTRs across three separate Sprint Championships;











*THE CIRCUIT*: 
.










Only the second visit to the Welsh circuit for the Pace Ward MLRSS, Pembrey***8217;s flat and fast course which will start from the pitlane under the Control Tower straight into Hatches Hairpin and finding the right line through Spitfires, Dibendi Bend, Paddock, Esses, Brooklands Hairpin, Speed Straight and finishing after Woodlands and returning to the paddock. 



*COMPETITORS*: 

Upto 25 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 25 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 15 GTRs across two GTROC classes
Upto 5 Guest class cars
* up to 4 weeks prior to event, then no restriction on any class



*2015 REGS*:

To remind yourselves of the Rules, Regs and Classes, click here
Noise limit is 105 dBA static
Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
All competitors will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward before the event if you have insurance queries on 01782 286311



*PEMBREY SPRINT TIMETABLE*:

08:00 - Registration
08:00 to 11:00 - Class Check
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs (3) followed immediately by the first of the Competitive runs
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded on the Podium


*BOOKINGS*:

On a first come first served basis
One off Registration Fee of £10
Places cost £139 for the day 
Please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here



*CIRCUIT INFO*:

Address: Pembrey Race Circuit, Pembrey, Burry Port, Dyfed SA16 0HZ
Tel: 01554 891042
Restaurant: The restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast, dinner and snacks
Camping: Drivers are welcome to camp at the venue on the night before



*SPECTATING*:

Spectators are welcome to attend the first round at Pembrey and there's no charge to enter
No animals allowed in cars or on leads


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Round 1 in 2015.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT4veZgpsoc


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

New Logo to be released soon ............................so watch this space


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple of shots from last years event


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

New Artwork


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Less than a Month to go till the first round of the 2016 series:wavey: if you wish to enter this please ring Chell on 08451252623 to book your place


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bump not much time left to get your name down Guys :wavey:


----------



## itsmatthew (Sep 30, 2015)

Am I correct in thinking that I can turn up in a standard GTR + motorcycle helmet then compete?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

itsmatthew said:


> Am I correct in thinking that I can turn up in a standard GTR + motorcycle helmet then compete?


You won't be able to just turn up and compete, you'll need to register and pay the fee in advance so a car number/space can be allocated. 
Standard car with a fire extinguisher (as per rules) will be fine.


Have any GTRs signed up for round 1?


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm booked on with the R33


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got back home:squintdan, 4hrs each way! overall a good day, some lovely b roads  weather was horrible!:runaway: sliding all over the place, and the mud ontrack :nervous:

Congrats to the winners, mpss's were the tyre of the day!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

We want results, pics and vids!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Here are the results 

Mitsubishi Lancer Register

Well done to everyone!

Was Paul the only 'Skyline'?


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes Sam,

I was the only skyline.

What a day,raining until just after lunch,which suited me as I was on uniroyal rain sport 3 road tyres,what a tyre,they were excellent in the heavy rain,on my vbox I'm cornering at 1.0g,can't believe it,it was more or less like driving on a dry track:chuckle:.

In the practice runs I was ahead by around 5 seconds,then the timed runs I was still ahead by a few seconds,but after lunch when the rain stopped,I sort of got worse as the tyres weren't so effective,had a slight 2 wheel on grass moment a big slide on another lap,that I don't know how I held onto and generally the drying track wasn't suiting those tyres.i had managed a 54.93 then got worse.

I was leading our modified turbo class by around 2 seconds,which I held onto to win the class.:clap:

BUT Nick goss in his standard turbo r35 was catching
He was in a different class,but also his driving was in a different class,he's as nutty as me:bowdown1:
He was running R888 which were suiting the drying track.

I had to stop messing and try and do a clean lap,which I did managing a 54.76, going into the last session I was ahead by 0.06 of a second,then my final run coming out of last corner I decided to short shift to 5th as opposed to running on the limiter in 4th over the line,that cost me around 7mph,maybe enough to loose a few tenths who knows.i ended with a 55.06 and Nick crossed the line with a 54.69, after having his own massive slide,but perfect on the rest of the lap:bowdown1:

So in the end Nick won by 0.07 of a second,not that it mattered as he was in a different class,but you know it did matter:runaway:

And the standard turbo r35 beat all the modified turbo r35's
Nick was the only car in standard turbo class.

Would have been great to have seen some more entrants,you never know with sprinting what's gonna happen,but just goes to show its all about tyres,I was on the Right ones to begin with and Nick was on the Right ones in the end.

Goldie was also on the wrong tyres to begin with,he was on dunlops hoping for it to dry earlier than it did,he was around 7 seconds off the pace,so at lunch we swapped them over with China's mpss off her car,that gained him around 5 seconds, but not quite enough.
Simon almost caught goldie at the end,finishing 3rd by only 0.08 of a second in it.
Tin was a few seconds down again,but I think he had worries about his bell housing.

If goldie was on R888's and it had maybe stopped raining an hour earlier,I'm sure the results would have been different,but good exciting finish for all,so close at the end between a few of us,so roll on snetterton on the 1st of May,come on guys get your entries in,it's a great competitive fun day:wavey:

Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Flippin great write up Paul!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Excellent results for the GTR's!


So pleased you got your car running again 

What's been done?

Yes I remember Nick driving brilliantly at Coombe - he beat us by over 1 second but from memory I think his car was about 600bhp and was running R888's?

As you say it's all about tyres. Brilliant close racing - well done again everyone


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- oh and just on the off chance are you about this Wed for Brands? -going to chance my luck and try and get on


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great write up Paul. Sounds exciting lol. Hopefully Snetterton will be easier for folks to get to.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice one Paul, awesome day was had by all, goes to show bhp is all about pub talk


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Nickgoss said:


> Nice one Paul, awesome day was had by all, goes to show bhp is all about pub talk


Especially when it rains!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Great report Paul - good to see you again at Pembrey and congrats on taking the GTRSS win. Car looked and sounded super strong all day . . . well, 'off the line' which is the only bit I see!!  

Look forward to seeing you at Snett on 1st May and defending your step on the top of the podium against the other GTRs . . . hopefully we'll see some other Skylines competing too!!


----------



## al man (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a road going r32 gtr I'd like to compete how is this possible and when is next round?? If someone could point me in right direction and some help be much appreciated 

Thank you Alex


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=445890

Or Facebook:

https://m.facebook.com/LitchfieldSprint/

All welcome to take part or watch 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

